# Good Horse Trainers in GA



## OutdoorGirl (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm looking for the same kind of trainer in GA. Have you found anyone yet? What area are you in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Unless myself counts, nope. :lol: I've decided just to train him myself.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Where are y'all located in GA?? I'm interested to know I may be able to help you out...


----------



## OutdoorGirl (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello, 
I am near Gainesville. Are you a trainer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

bekahragsdale, We are in Temple, GA, 30179 zip code. Help would be amazing possibly.
OutdoorGirl, I'm guesssing youre asking bekahragsdale that? I'm certainly not a trainer, unless you want someone to train your horse to pick up his feet, that's about all I got lol


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

hey y'all, sorry i don't why i didn't see you guys respond. i'm not a "professional" trainer but it is something that i love to do, and that i think i'm relatively good at, lol, as i'm currently finishing up training on my guy. But i was mainly asking to find out if y'all were close enough so i can get some trail time and some riding buddies together since a lot of the people around here are really into showing and rodeos and don't do much trail riding because they think its bad for their performance horses.

i'm new to the area, my husband is in the army and we just got station at Fort Stewart and have 6 acres in Ludowici. if y'all know where that is lol


----------



## Ripton (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm in South Alabama and cannot find a hunter trainer. We're close to N Forida, GA and I'm a little over an hour from Montgomery AL. Any ideas?


----------

